# Vista Transformation Pack 8.0.1 is released!!



## matnan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi everybody!

Just to share with all of you, the latest Vista Transformation Pack version 8.0.1 is released!!
It's free and very impressive theme transformation software for anybody who still using Win Xp but want their desktop look like vista. Wanna try? Here is the link http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=1473


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2007)

does it work in vista?


----------



## matnan (Dec 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> does it work in vista?



LoL! i don't think it can support win vista...
as i know it only for win xp & server 2003.

anyone here may try install it into win vista (don't blame me if it not working)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice peace of app, I used to use it around 6.0 and 7.0, back when I had XP


----------



## matnan (Dec 6, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nice peace of app, I used to use it around 6.0 and 7.0, back when I had XP



Yup! Unlike v6.0 & v7.0, this time you no need to buy WindowsBlinds to transform windows into  Aero Glass effect. And it's also use 3DFlip (Rendered by WinFlip) featured that enable your windows flip on each others like real Vista effect! http://www.windowsxlive.net/screenshots/vtp/vtp8_flip.jpg

They (Windowsxlive team) also fix some minor bug on previous version. Great Job!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2007)

thats horrible because window blinds uses so much resources


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2007)

athlonx2 - i think he just said it doesnt need windowblinds anymore


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, anyone who has WinXP and wants the look and feel of Vista without the so called Bloatedness should definatly install this. Its really really good.


----------



## robodude666 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> does it work in vista?



Just for kicks I tried it out. It gave me an "Unsupported OS detected" error when running the exe. I'm on 64-bit Vista Business.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 6, 2007)

i downloaded it how do i get it to install what do i need?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2007)

robodude666 said:


> Just for kicks I tried it out. It gave me a "Unsupported OS detected" error when running the exe. I'm on 64-bit Vista Business.



The idea of this program is to make XP look like Vista and i would of thought vista does look like vista in the 1st place.


----------



## robodude666 (Dec 6, 2007)

AsRock said:


> The idea of this program is to make XP look like Vista and i would of thought vista does look like vista in the 1st place.



I'm aware of that. I knew it probably wouldn't work.. I just tried it for the hell of it. Would of been a good laugh if it did install and change the skin.

P.S. Thanks for the thanks


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah i asked as a joke originally.

I've seen people using this mostly on machines that cant run vista - and it makes their slow machines even slower, so i really dont get it...


----------



## matnan (Dec 6, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> i downloaded it how do i get it to install what do i need?





Just install it in the same way you install other software. Just tick & click 'next'. Leave as 

the default setting. Make sure you have enough memory(RAM)~512MB or more . 

Any processor, speed about 2.0Ghz or more(dual core is better) and any directx8 or later 

version of supported video card (Intel,ATI, or nVidia). 




Before installing this software, they recommended you to install  

Windows service pack, IE7 & WM Player 11. During the installation, it will ask Where do you 

want to apply Vista UI transformation to? You need choose the first choice. Because when 

you didn't want this software anymore, you be able to revert back windows system files 

back to the original ones. But if you choose the choice 2nd you can't undo it back.  





Then, choose the easy way to install it (choose Express Mode). Then it will ask the 

component you want to install, tick all options if you want  like a 'real vista transformation'.

On the last page click transform button and if they asked for restarting PC, do so.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 6, 2007)

matnan said:


> Just install it in the same way you install other software. Just tick & click 'next'. Leave as
> 
> the default setting. Make sure you have enough memory(RAM)~512MB or more .
> 
> ...



when i try to open it, it asks me what program to choose.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> when i try to open it, it asks me what program to choose.



perhaps you need windowblinds?


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> perhaps you need windowblinds?



oh ok i dont have that is it free or do i need to pay for that?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2007)

no idea, i just saw it mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> no idea, i just saw it mentioned earlier in the thread.



oh i c


----------



## matnan (Dec 7, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> when i try to open it, it asks me what program to choose.



You mean you can't run the installer? maybe the installer corrupted when downloaded. what size of the downloaded file? the size should be 27.55MB.


----------



## matnan (Dec 7, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> oh ok i dont have that is it free or do i need to pay for that?



Actually, this version can run independently without WindowsBlind. You need WindowsBlind when you want Aero Glass effect like original Vista but only in older version of this software (like v6.0 & v7.0). WindowsBlind is not freeware.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 7, 2007)

matnan said:


> You mean you can't run the installer? maybe the installer corrupted when downloaded. what size of the downloaded file? the size should be 27.55MB.



its a exe file and its asking me to choose a program and i thought because its an exe it would install on its own is there any other place i get this from or send the file to me direct u can pm and ill give u my email so i can get it direct in a workable file


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 7, 2007)

matnan said:


> You mean you can't run the installer? maybe the installer corrupted when downloaded. what size of the downloaded file? the size should be 27.55MB.



yeah i think its corrupt it doesnt work


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 7, 2007)

ok i installed this and some of it looks really cool but some of its features dont work is there something else i have to install other than transformation pack 8?


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 7, 2007)

das müffin mann said:


> ok i installed this and some of it looks really cool but some of its features dont work is there something else i have to install other than transformation pack 8?



dude how did u get it i cant seem to get a good copy to download


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.savefile.com/files/1231590 thats what i used the other ones pissed me off


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 7, 2007)

do i need to get windowsblinds (idk what that is) to enable all the features


----------



## ylchew (Dec 7, 2007)

*VTP8 & Earlier Version VTP6*

I have VTP6 on my WinXP SP2.

Does anyone know whether I can install VTP8 over VTP6?  I seem to recall that when I installed VTP6, I chose not to be able to roll back.

If not, what can I do if I want to install VTP8.0.1.


----------



## matnan (Dec 7, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> its a exe file and its asking me to choose a program and i thought because its an exe it would install on its own is there any other place i get this from or send the file to me direct u can pm and ill give u my email so i can get it direct in a workable file



correct! it's an exe file. try this link http://www.getvtp.com/VTP801.exe_ coz i got my copy from there .if is also not working please pm me later...


----------



## matnan (Dec 7, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> its a exe file and its asking me to choose a program and i thought because its an exe it would install on its own is there any other place i get this from or send the file to me direct u can pm and ill give u my email so i can get it direct in a workable file



correct! it's an exe file. try this link http://www.getvtp.com/VTP801.exe_ coz i got my copy from there .if it also not working, please pm me later...


----------



## matnan (Dec 7, 2007)

ylchew said:


> I have VTP6 on my WinXP SP2.
> 
> Does anyone know whether I can install VTP8 over VTP6?  I seem to recall that when I installed VTP6, I chose not to be able to roll back.
> 
> If not, what can I do if I want to install VTP8.0.1.



better you uninstall vtp6 before installing new ones to avoid any compability issues. during the uninstallation they will ask whether u want to keep unrecognise files system. u just keep them all. if not they will ask to insert windows cd to replace with vtp files. It's your choice either ways. make sure u hav win cd if u choose the 2nd choice.


----------



## matnan (Dec 7, 2007)

das müffin mann said:


> do i need to get windowsblinds (idk what that is) to enable all the features



did u check the box to enable transparency effect on Vista Transformation Pack - Welcome Center-> configure user account -> use truetransparency(aero glass effect)?? if yes, did your windows border turn into tranparency? If not, you need to buy WindowsBlind,an desktop enhancement software(very similar to style xp). the link is here http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/ . I guarantee it'll working.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it true that Vista Transformation Kit is full of malware?


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 7, 2007)

matnan said:


> did u check the box to enable transparency effect on Vista Transformation Pack - Welcome Center-> configure user account -> use truetransparency(aero glass effect)?? if yes, did your windows border turn into tranparency? If not, you need to buy WindowsBlind,an desktop enhancement software(very similar to style xp). the link is here http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/ . I guarantee it'll working.



it wont allow mw to check those boxes for some reason


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 7, 2007)

Laurijan said:


> Is it true that Vista Transformation Kit is full of malware?



nope if you get it from the original site i scaned it with avast and it was clean then i installed it no virus


----------



## Vegnagun666 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know about this, I tried the pack on my xp home before and it killed my windows


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 7, 2007)

wheres the windows xp setup files i cant find them?


----------



## matnan (Dec 9, 2007)

das müffin mann said:


> it wont allow mw to check those boxes for some reason



On optimizing setup configuration, u must uncheck the box that set for stability, then check another box above it(moderate resource usage). Then, it'll automatically check those uncheck boxes before.


----------



## matnan (Dec 9, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> wheres the windows xp setup files i cant find them?



u need copied of win xp cd. most of setup files in i386 folder.


----------



## musikaddict (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks


----------

